# Eric Miller of NAMFS called everyone of you thiefs yesterday



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Yesterday Eric Miller, the executive director of NAMFS blamed ALL the issues plaguing the PPI directly on the the BOTG...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/30/bank-contractors-background-checks_n_4682382.html

http://aladayllc.com/2014/01/31/namfs-typical-school-yard-bully-its-always-someone-elses-fault/


Don't you think it's time to quit bitching in these forums and stand up and be counted???


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

_"Yesterday Eric Miller, the executive director of NAMFS blamed ALL the issues plaguing the PPI directly on the the BOTG..."_



I am having a hard time finding that in the links you posted. 
Was there some other link you forgot to post that might somewhat support your accusation?


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Thieves, NOT "thiefs"... :whistling2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Exactly why background checks should of started years ago...:whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> _"Yesterday Eric Miller, the executive director of NAMFS blamed ALL the issues plaguing the PPI directly on the the BOTG..."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps I have an unfair advantage as I've spoken to the vendor Bret mentioned in the article also and a few others.However...

If you can not see that Miller is placing the blame for all the crap in this industry squarely on the shoulders of everyone stepping on a foreclosed property with this statement you have bumped you head extremely hard...

......"The intent is to give communities a high level of confidence that the people walking around in homes are not going to cause problems,".....

Sorry but our company has never had a compliant of any type of impropriety,
how about everyone else? The Brokers, the Inspectors, How about you for that matter...
The entire article once again places the issues on the shoulders of the Boots on the Ground...perhaps you're an NAMFS member??
Rhetorical please don't waste time answering...

The bottom line is that once again the issues plauging the industry are because of the bad people financing and supplying the labor so the rich get richer...


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

This should be expected. Clamoring for damage control and deflecting blame is a classic reaction. While BG Checks are certainly applicable, they aren't going to prevent some of the things that have happened from recurring as long as there are low tier mills blowing up CL with ads aimed at unskilled labor. Vetting needs to be done at all levels from the Asset Owners down to make sure that the people controlling the work and those actually performing it are competent in the first place. :detective:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> The entire article once again places the issues on the shoulders of the Boots on the Ground...


:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:
Aaron, you're so blinded by your agenda you have the narrowest tunnel vision I've ever seen!



> ...perhaps you're an NAMFS member?? Rhetorical please don't waste time answering...


:lol::lol::lol:
And it really cracks me up how subtle you aren't!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Question to those who simply point a finger at the BOTG-

Is there the same problem on the private side of the industry?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:
> Aaron, you're so blinded by your agenda you have the narrowest tunnel vision I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> ...





It really is comical isnt it....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm tired of this Eric Miller! I read between the lines this:

All P&P crews must drive a toyota.
All P&P crews must mow with a Toro
All P&P crews WILL be DNA tested
All P&P crews will have a location chip implant
All P&P crews will be required to have a semi-permanent video camera attached to head.

All National & Regional Employees are required to have a permanent ID tattoo (inked 666) & a video/audio chip implant.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

What a pompous weasel. "Professionalize our workforce" newsflash Eric I'm not part of your workforce unless you want to make me an employee? I am a PROFESSIONAL CONTRACTOR along with about 99% of contractors nationwide! But take heart I will be leaving this circus soon thanks to greedy bastards like you and your brethren. I sincerely hope someone kicks you in the nads the way you just did to all the Pros out here. You know what Eric You don't know me but for what its worth I have stayed in the finest hotels, eaten in the finest restaurants, golfed PGA tour courses throughout this country and I LOVE TO CUT GRASS!! Maybe you should jump on a ZTR for some serious mental therapy. Make sure it is professional grade though!!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

WHO Gives a rats ass what this clown thinks. Come on down fer a ride along on a typical day you office chair monkey then after a year of working in the field you can see what it is like to do this work and ge NO support. When prices were better you got PROFESSIONAL RESULTS. Hows about I come in and cut your salary 30 percent ... then next week TELL you you have to do more and shell out more money insupplies ?? 3 months later your salary is CUT again 25 percent... It happened to FAS vendors and continues to happen with all servicers.  What a south end of a northbound horse...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> WHO Gives a rats ass what this clown thinks. Come on down fer a ride along on a typical day you office chair monkey then after a year of working in the field you can see what it is like to do this work and ge NO support. When prices were better you got PROFESSIONAL RESULTS. Hows about I come in and cut your salary 30 percent ... then next week TELL you you have to do more and shell out more money insupplies ?? 3 months later your salary is CUT again 25 percent... It happened to FAS vendors and continues to happen with all servicers. What a south end of a northbound horse...


Whats FAS done lately? I stopped working for them when they went to there flat rate.


----------

